# clearblue digital fertility monitor



## noodlesnixon (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all
Is anyone or has anyone used the clearblue digital fertility monitor?
Just a quick question......
Are the 3 best days to home inseminate....the 2 peak days and the day after?


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

I am no expert (and there is a lot to read!) but I thought it was the two peak days and the day after too.


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

If you do a search for the monitor on here there are loads of posts about it.  I have not used it but did consider it but went with the CBOPK instead.

Best of luck

Tina x


----------



## Platypus (Dec 3, 2011)

I believe those are the best days to inseminate - if you get a peak reading..

No reason why you shouldn't, I just had a peak in the 3 months I have used it so it is going back in the box. Was relieved to find I was ovulating despite no peak from the monitor though.


----------



## PinkFrogzie (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there  

I have been using the CBFM and this is my first cycle and ive done alot of research about it, from what i have read its best to inseminate 2 days before ovulation (as sperm can last a few days) and also ON day of ovulation , and some people do 1 day after ovulation also, but it all depends on what you feel is right for you. 
I will be doing the 3 days, 2 days before and on day of ovaltion as i feel that will be my best chance of concieving as i will be ttc using A.I method, hope that helps you, and wish you lots of luck, and lots of baby dust to you


----------

